# Type 2 vs Type 3 Dewalt DW625



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Can any of the Dewalt fans out there tell me the difference between the type 2 and type 3 of this model? The only difference I can see on the parts explode is the dust collector. Can the type 2 be easily retrofitted?
Thanks


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

John,

eReplacement.com has exploded parts diagrams with cross-references for individual parts.

TTG


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> John,
> 
> eReplacement.com has exploded parts diagrams with cross-references for individual parts.
> 
> TTG


Hi Thrifty, yeah, that's where I been looking. Sub-plate is the same number. Looks like it is just the dust collector and a couple of screws. Was just wondering if anyone had tried it, may have a good deal on one of these going and trying to scope out what else would need to be done. Makes me wonder why they would assign a type number to it instead of just marketing the dust collector as an accessory.
Thanks.


----------

